# Collet Chuck



## Sandia (Apr 14, 2013)

Looking to buy 5C collet chuck for my 13X40 lathe. Do you guys have any suggestions as to brand, etc. I am looking at a Bison but they are kinda pricey. Unsure about the cheaper Chinese mfg. What do you fellows use?


----------



## Ray C (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine's an inexpensive import (Shars brand). I measured 0.0002 TIR once mounted properly.  It's great.


Ray




Sandia said:


> Looking to buy 5C collet chuck for my 13X40 lathe. Do you guys have any suggestions as to brand, etc. I am looking at a Bison but they are kinda pricey. Unsure about the cheaper Chinese mfg. What do you fellows use?


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the one I use on my 13" Leblond Regal from tools4cheap it is Chinese but his quality seems better.

Paul


----------



## E.MARQUEZ (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandia said:


> Looking to buy 5C collet chuck for my 13X40 lathe. Do you guys have any suggestions as to brand, etc. I am looking at a Bison but they are kinda pricey. Unsure about the cheaper Chinese mfg. What do you fellows use?



 Good day/

I am looking at doing the same for my lathe... as part of my research....ER collets came up as possible a better option (full grip of the material over the entire length of the collet vice the 5C, which by design, clamps from the open end of the slit at full power and less contact as the collet/ material contact moves toward the rear.)

So, if I may, why are you choosing 5C collet system vice ER collets?

Thanks

Erik


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm using the 5C because that is what came with the 13" South Bend Lathe, And the Leblond has a LOO taper.

I do have a ER 40 collet for the mill.

Paul


----------



## E.MARQUEZ (Apr 23, 2013)

Got it, thanks... so other then, it's what you already had...no reason.

 But for those of us that are ADDING NEW accessories, we have to make an informed choice, 5C or ER32, ER40, ect..

It's the being informed part I'm looking for...
Any input? 

Thanks
Erik


Old Iron said:


> I'm using the 5C because that is what came with the 13" South Bend Lathe, And the Leblond has a LOO taper.
> 
> I do have a ER 40 collet for the mill.
> 
> Paul


----------



## Sandia (Apr 24, 2013)

E.MARQUEZ said:


> Good day/
> 
> I am looking at doing the same for my lathe... as part of my research....ER collets came up as possible a better option (full grip of the material over the entire length of the collet vice the 5C, which by design, clamps from the open end of the slit at full power and less contact as the collet/ material contact moves toward the rear.)
> 
> ...



I also looked at the ER collets and think it would be the way to go but I have not been able to find a D1-4 chuck for ER collets. If I could locate one I would probably go with the ER40 collets. Does anyone even make a chuck like that.


----------



## E.MARQUEZ (Apr 24, 2013)

Good day, my initial research indicates there is no off the shelf solution. But a machined back plate can be made to adapt the ER chuck to your spindle.

It is the same for my machine, no off the shelf option for ER collets. 5C yes, but nothing else.
I suppose that in itself is a large reason folks just go with 5C.

Thanks
Erik


Sandia said:


> I also looked at the ER collets and think it would be the way to go but I have not been able to find a D1-4 chuck for ER collets. If I could locate one I would probably go with the ER40 collets. Does anyone even make a chuck like that.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 25, 2013)

Ah, the mother of invention. Great solution.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip on using the stub.  That handwheel is great.  I have a lever on on my small machines meaning I must remove it before running the machines.  I intend to copy yours very soon.

Joe Smith


----------



## Jimsehr (Apr 28, 2013)

One thing a 5c collet system can do is take Hardinge or Rovi internel collets where you can hold on the id of a part. Also you can use the 5c system to hold over size step collets where you can bore them up to as large as 6 inches to hold short pieces. Another thing you can buy 5c square and hex collets . Plus you can use 5c emergency 
collets where you can bore off center to turn parts to get a cam effect. Or bore them to hold short special shapes.  And you can get dead length collets to hold the lengths right on.  I have done all of the above.

jimsehr


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Apr 29, 2013)

E.MARQUEZ said:


> Good day/
> 
> I am looking at doing the same for my lathe... as part of my research....ER collets came up as possible a better option (full grip of the material over the entire length of the collet vice the 5C, which by design, clamps from the open end of the slit at full power and less contact as the collet/ material contact moves toward the rear.)
> 
> ...



ER collets are good, but with 5C collets you can get shapes. You can get squares, rectangles or hexes from Hardinge. All you get with ER collets is round. And with ER collets, there's no way to set a stop if you want to do production work.

Hardinge collets are pricey, but they run dead nuts. Ooooh, that sounds painful.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 29, 2013)

Steve Seebold said:


> ER collets are good, but with 5C collets you can get shapes. You can get squares, rectangles or hexes from Hardinge. All you get with ER collets is round. And with ER collets, there's no way to set a stop if you want to do production work.
> 
> Hardinge collets are pricey, but they run dead nuts. Ooooh, that sounds painful.




 This isn't true. I use stops with er collets all the time. Thay just mount in the ficture insted of in the collet. 5ccollets are more versital in some aspect put thay are not suted for tool holding. ER collets are great for tool holding. It all depinds on what your needs are as to witch you use. I have bouth.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 29, 2013)

Steve Seebold said:


> ER collets are good, but with 5C collets you can get shapes. You can get squares, rectangles or hexes from Hardinge. All you get with ER collets is round. And with ER collets, there's no way to set a stop if you want to do production work.
> 
> Hardinge collets are pricey, but they run dead nuts. Ooooh, that sounds painful.



 Please explain how you came to the conclusion that you cannot have a stop for a production run with ER collets. I have one for my ER 40s. It's the same one I use for my other chucks. It has interchangeable ends of varying diameters and lengths.

 "Billy G"


----------

